# Secret Santa 2013 - The Opening Thread!



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just popping this up now as a few have mentioned opening early.

This is the place to pop all your photo's of what your lovely kitties have received from their SS's this year (and perhaps you lovely slaves too!).

As this is probably the last thread that I'll make regarding SS this year, I'll take this moment to thank everyone for participating and for the _mostly_ smooth ride!  I've thoroughly enjoyed it and as I said before, you've all outdone yourselves this year - so much thought has gone into some of these gifts! 

I think we're all agreed in the fact that the Rescue SS was a wonderful addition to this years goings on, so I really hope that continues too over the coming years.

Happy opening everyone and a very Happy Christmas to you all! xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope no-one minds but looks like Archie was the 1st (very) lucky cat to get to open his pressies this morning ....

Please excuse all the dog toys etc lying around, she is also moulting hence the hairy carpet & is terrified of the hoover so makes things a bit difficult! 

Wow! Thank you so so much to Archie's wonderful SS - I know it's one of the girls in the _Nightkitten_ household (worked this out from the card & then noticed the parcel tape on the parcel )

He was a very, very lucky boy as he got a Flying Frenzy :yesnod: which he will go absolutely bonkers for! (it is impossible to hold it and waggle it around & take decent pics so sorry ) He's had a little play but has just had breakfast so don't want him going too bananas atm I've been thinking of getting one so thank you so much  (off to look in the Purrs shop shortly to get some different attachments so Mia can enjoy it too!)










He also got some other lovely toys - a wee toy mouse, which he is going _daft _for - as soon as I saw it, I knew he'd love it!




























another mouse and some balls (which we've not been into yet!) - AND there's a pressie for me too hmy:










Thank you 

Mia's grand opening will follow shortly!

Thank you to Dante for organising it - I know how hard it is to do just the one at work (and everyone's in one room!) so can only imagine some of the hiccups that might've happened!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Dante for all your hard work this year in arranging SS xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you dante for being so organised! Loki is VERY excited to open his prezzies tomorrow, secret santa has spoilt him! (we only know its a mysterious black beauty) Thank you in advance SS!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Copy of my earlier post

As you may have read on the SS received thread, our SS to Josje, Xena and Tosca had stipulated they were allowed to open theirs on the day of the Dutch traditional St. Nicholas Eve (Sinterklaasavond).
So I took the parcel out of the closet on December 5th after dinner. There was a lovely card with it, and a lovely prezzie for the slave.





We had the most awful code red storm that day, which started around 4.30pm. When I came home, all cats were indoors, except for Tosca. Then Catweazle went out into the storm, and came back with Tosca in tow. I have now placed a huge trunk in front of the cat flap, so no-one will be going out till the worst of the storm is over. But I do not think any of them, except for Connor, maybe, really intended to brave it anyway. Even Tosca is happy to stay in the living room.

So she was the first of the girls to be given her Sinterklaas prezzie. She kept me waiting till she finished her dinner, but then turned her attention to the parcel.







I put the gorgeous blanket in the bed she slept in a few times when she came in, recently, and tried to entice her with a few treats. WRONG. There are always cats around that are greedier than her.





Xena was next. She found the rattling of the parcel very interesting.
Come on mum, open it!!!!



What is it? Let me look, let me smell....



YEAH. I can play my favourite game with this (It's a game best described as 'can I throw this on the floor?' and 'does it make a funny sound when I do?')



As Josje was still asleep, Xena decided to have a peek at the present labelled 'for all'.

Oi...... I know it says for all, but that means Tosca, Josje and me. It was OUR sinterklaas prezzie, you know...



If it is food, these greedy boys can only have some if I let them, and that's final



Well I never......
Dreamies. And not just any Dreamies.....
Christmas Dreamies :thumbup1:



No Connor, we are not opening them just yet...



There is definitely some catnip or valerian toy in Josje's prezzie...
All cats are very interested. Xena is even trying to steal it.





Is that for me??


Come on, open it, before the others come, too...


What did Santa give you, Josje? It smells divine!!


General mayhem


MINE, I say!!!




Why can't we have a go?


Connor is not amused that Josje is not letting it out of her sight


I have a new blanket...


and I just _love_ it.....


So please do not disturb me...


While I am having a good long nap on my lovely new, warm, soft blanket

*
Thank you Saint Nicholas!!!!!!!*


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Rep to Dante for organising this year, and giving our kitties an extra special Crimbo


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

My cats also had a private exchange with Carly's brood, which we specified would not be hampered by the £5 limit 
They opened theirs last week.

Xena cannot wait to open the package, she tries to get into the box and get things out, herself.


Josje is trying to remain dignified


while Xena ravishes the valerian mat


and will not let go


Untill she discovers the next present: glittery pipe cleaners


Kill and attack!!!


So finally Josje gets to enjoy the valerian


Romeo is very interested in the pipe cleaners, too


AND in the valerian mat


While Xena attacks a fur mousey, Connor joins in the fun




Then the next gift comes out......
BOINKS


LOTS of boinks


Ricky is more interested in the fluffy balls


Xena unwraps every gift, and is fascinated by the crinkly mice, while Romeo is playing with the boinks


Romeo simply LOVES boinks


The floor is littered with toys...


and out of the box come 2 play cubes. One of them will not fold out properly




but Romeo soon fixes that problem




And once it is properly unfolded, Xena moves in


Xena: look, mum, another blanket, like the one Tosca got. Now THIS one is MINE, I tell you. This Santa is so thoughtful, to give me one for my very own


Then Catweazle comes in


while Ricky quietly enjoys one of the pipe cleaners


and Connor sits in one of the cubes


Our senior catizen immediately takes possession of all the presents


Look, mum, Santa has come, and he has been sooooo generous!!!


I will guard this with my life. Will you open that tin of applaws for me, then, for guarding is hungry work


Xena and Romeo make do with the wrapping paper, as Catweazle will not move from the blanket full of prezzies


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

To Dante for organising this years Secret Santa, you've done a great job :thumbup: :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mia's turn (I couldn't wait )

If she looks a bit shell shocked, the poor wee mite was sleeping when I went in 










All I can say is .... OMG - I am stunned at the effort her SS (I have absolutely NO idea who it is) has gone to (aided and abetted by others ... you know who you are )










I can say that Rascals is a _very_ close match to Mousey and is going to be an absolute hit!  (I have _never_ seen these so ... OMG)



















There was a load of other toys in there too - she is loving the knitted mouse with the bell on (I can actually hear her going nuts up there now so she's obviously woken up properly) and a little kong toy & lighting up one that we've saved for later!



















AND a lovely letter (that made me blubber ) and some fabby socks for me (which I can't wait to get on for taking Maisie out as they look really warm & my feet are always freezing!)

*sigh* thank you seems inadequate but .... thank you


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Looks like some kitties are having a whale of a time.
Santa has been extremely generous this year


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not going to be around much tomorrow so allowed my boys to open theirs early

Rosso and I got quite a haul!!!! 


There were lots of lovely stinky things!


Didnt quite know what to investigate first!


Especially love my teddy!


No Rosso youre sniffing the wrong end!!!!!!!!


Rosso says thank you very much beautiful Tia, you have spoiled him rotten! x

Mika has his own personalised bowl!!!!


and Mummy got a beautiful silk scarf!


Mices and Spiders and treats too!!!


Gotcha!


Mika says thank you to the gorgeous Bella, you have made my Xmas! x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures!! 

I love Mika's bowl....how gorgeous is that!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I join the Cat Chat chorus in saying THANK YOU, Dante! 

After considering a few things- mainly that tomorrow, Spooks' routine will be slightly different and may cause him some distress- I decided to open his presents this morning while it's nice and quiet. I hope my Santas don't mind! 

And WOW! How generous my SS is, too  (I have one main Santa- I won't say who in case others haven't guessed this person- and then one of my rescue Santas sent him something too. Again, I won't giveaway just yet but THANK YOU, both!!)

Are these for me?!


My main SS gift is amazing! Some yummy treats, PLENTY of pipecleaners, a kickeroo, Frenzy attachment and to my amazement, a mounted bed! So so generous. Thank you xX


And if that's not enough, his other Santa got him more pipecleaners!! :lol: And some boinks and turkey Dreamies  I've also got some presents but will open those tomorrow :yesnod:

With his haul:




And some of him enjoying his goodies 

I love my bed and my pipecleaners! 




Thrive :drool:






Pipecleaners are the best things ever!!







I also gave him my gifts- a Flying Frenzy, cube, some attachments, valerian banana. He's one spoilt boy!




He's taken to storing his new improved pipecleaner collection in his new tent :laugh:









Thank you SO much again to my Secret Santas. And to all my rescue Santas, too. Amazing, amazing, amazing people on here!! xXx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely pics everyone, I warn before hand that mine won´t be as good.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Some lovely pics and some lucky cats! My bunch are opening tomorrow unless they decide to take matters into their furry paws. Presents are now in the lounge within reach 

JS love that cube! Where did you get it?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> Some lovely pics and some lucky cats! My bunch are opening tomorrow unless they decide to take matters into their furry paws. Presents are now in the lounge within reach
> 
> JS love that cube! Where did you get it?


Here! BIG Cat Play Fun Cube - New pop open UK Style

It's great! Really big, too, poor Spooks looks like a kitten :lol: Perfect for larger cats


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Great to see lots of lovely pics of the cats enjoying their pressies 

This is the 1st time I've done this & so glad I did - I really enjoyed hunting for stuff for Archie & Mia's "victims" and having seen what they've (and others) have received in return - know that I've not been the only one! 



JordanRose said:


> Here! BIG Cat Play Fun Cube - New pop open UK Style
> 
> It's great! Really big, too, poor Spooks looks like a kitten :lol: Perfect for larger cats


Ohhhh I'm really liking the look of that - have been thinking one of these would be purrrrfect to hide some of Mia's toys in & then she can pick some out at a time 

I haven't got their pressies yet  - well they have had stuff like new beds - but not fun bits yet so think I might treat her to one of those 

Archie is still playing with his mouse so that's a def hit & Mia is still pelting around upstairs


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the pictures of Spooks!! He looks fantastic :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I'm thinking that I might have to get one of those play cubes too. I think the rabble would like one


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ours got opened today by OH. He couldn't wait any longer!

I've got a few pictures to show appreciation of their new toys 

Shadow hasn't stopped playing with the plague rat since the package was opened, while Milo decided that pouch was his.

We had gagging fits at the valerian lol though.

OH says he has never smelt anything like it... it smells like bad cheese to me lol

Milo loves the wand with feathers! and chases you about the room with it until he gets to play lol his yellow ball has now rolled under the sofa and is trying to fish it out.

We thank you SS!!! They LOVE everything!!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Loving seeing the openings so far....a little nervous about mine. One person sent us a plague rat (and then kindly sent another 4 for the other cats who went nuts over jimmys package!)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A big well done to Dante, a massive task, handled purrrfectly! 

Great pictures so far  There are some very spoilt cats on here (I think the suggested budget might have been broken :lol

My two have to wait till tomorrow after Santa Paws has been to open theirs! At the moment everything is in the bath!! The only safe place for the presents to be


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

And this is Milo now.....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> There are some very spoilt cats on here (I think the suggested budget might have been broken :lol


I know!!!!! I went way over budget but when I opened my boys presents this morning I was astounded by the amount of presents they received and am consequently feeling a little stingy! :blushing: hmy:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> I know!!!!! I went way over budget but when I opened my boys presents this morning I was astounded by the amount of presents they received and am consequently feeling a little stingy! :blushing: hmy:


I nearly blew the budget on the card alone :lol:

Am sure whatever was spent, all our babies will enjoy what has been sent


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well my 2 are still going nuts!

I'm going to have to investigate what Mia's up to as it sounds as if there's a heard of elephants in her room - not just one ittle cat!

And as for Archie :rolleyes5: I'm sure there must've been zoomie juice on something in his parcel (mmmmm I have a distance memory of Nightkitten visiting CC :yesnod as he has been PELTING up and down the stairs (many times) - he's sounding like a heard of buffalo!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Archie is now in zzzzz land  (hopefully it will last all night & he won't wake up again when I go to bed! )

I just went & let Mia have a shot of his Flying Frenzy - lets just say she was suitable impressed!:yesnod:

Not sure whether to buy her one as well - or just get a load of different ends and swap them over .....

Still trying to work out where I could fit the Spooks cube in .... 

Looking forward to seeing loads more cats open & enjoy their pressies tomorrow - thanks again to Archie & Mia's SS .... they are both very happy, very exhausted cats tonight :yesnod:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

After our Christmas Eve dinner Phoebe was busy opening presents from her SS <thank you Staysee!>, Auntie PP and Me 

She was a bit overwhelmed at first, didn't know where to start ...
Everything has been a great success!
Dreamies are yummy, she chased the catnip ball and the incredibubbles, oh my! even hoomans had lots of fun :thumbup:
Thank you for my chocolate and bookmark too!

Auntie PP, thank you as well, we shall enjoy the heat pad together 
She's loving the pipecleaners and the spider you made for her 

She got her cubes and matching tunnel few days ago as she was poorly- she LOVES IT!
Plague rat, more pipecleaners <sparkly, festive ones > and new mousies went down well too.
She was so spoiled, it exhausted her so she went off for a nap :ciappa:

Merry Christmas everyone!

And big thank you to Dante for organising SS this year :thumbup:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Few more


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> After our Christmas Eve dinner Phoebe was busy opening presents from her SS <thank you Staysee!>, Auntie PP and Me
> 
> She was a bit overwhelmed at first, didn't know where to start ...
> Everything has been a great success!
> ...


I did wonder how that catnip block thing would go down, never seen it before so thought it would be perfect for a cat who has everything! haha

And the bubbles are our Jimmys favourite and altho he didnt actually send the gift, I thought, or hoped they would be liked as much....great fun for slaves and cats alike!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> I did wonder how that catnip block thing would go down, never seen it before so thought it would be perfect for a cat who has everything! haha
> 
> And the bubbles are our Jimmys favourite and altho he didnt actually send the gift, I thought, or hoped they would be liked as much....*great fun for slaves and cats alike*!


They are! :thumbup:

But also sticky little buggas <see whiskers> :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> They are! :thumbup:
> 
> But also sticky little buggas <see whiskers> :lol:


Haha yes! Jimmy gets them all over himself....think it scares him sometimes and then he cries for more!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Haha yes! Jimmy gets them all over himself....think it scares him sometimes and then he cries for more!


Phoebe seems to like the taste- she was licking the floor


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe seems to like the taste- she was licking the floor


Peach flavoured isnt it?


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Riley opened his tonight  thank you ss for some reason he likes the toy with the cat bum 

I can only upload one at a time..will add more later


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Peach flavoured isnt it?


Yes, it is


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just another


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> for some reason he likes the toy with the cat bum


Glad he could see the funny side! Poor Riley, bums do seems to feature rather a lot in his life at the moment, let's hope 2014 his IBS settles down xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you secret santa, trying to figure out the clue. You got a usually aloof Merlin to box in the air for the blue mouse, lovely gifts and the hand cream is perfect for my bag


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, it appears as though someone also sent us a Plague rat. All of their pressies were put into a little Christmas bag, and housemate has just phoned me to tell me he's come into the living room to find them playing with little chewed up bits of wrapping paper, and Apache going batty running around with the rattie hanging out of her mouth. Thank you very much, SS!

Housemate says that Tia also broke into a parcel that had pingpong balls in it (I think this was from Staysee, sp) and has been yelling at housemate to open it for her. Millie is running around with a stolen roll toy with feathers at each end... It looks like they're not going to wait for me to get home to open them after all

Thank you so much, SS's. I will open propperly and give you propper thhanks when I get back from Ireland on Friday. JKF, I've managed to lose the mail I sent you re my cats opening the bits from you. If you still have it and would like to post, do feel free.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Cats are too clever! They haven't touched any of the pressies under the tree all week yet this morning we've gone down to ripped off labels


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Loki here saying merry catmas! Mummy sayz its good mannerz to say thank you to secret santa pawz, as i has been very spoilt, i haz treatz, 2 rattly balls with feathers, a feather stick, a mousey, a crinkly ball, a little moon toy that i can bat round the floor (i love thingz i can bat round the floor, sometimes i bat them under the sofa on purpose then meow at mummy till she gets them out ) and my very very favourite, a feathery toy that makes a birdy sound when i bats it around! There was also some lovely chocolates and a body shop butter for mummy, she sayz these are really nice thank you. She also sayz she will take a picture later as i haz been very busy batting the noisy toy in the air and pouncing around to keep still! So thank you so much secret santa, im off to play some more and haz breakfast, now where did mummy put those treatz? Purrs and headbutts, loki.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

A huge thank you to SS from Dexter and Sam and me 
Sam is still working out what to spend his voucher on 
Dexter loves his toys especially the Kong mousie with a feather tail and catnip inside, he keeps flinging it around :lol:
And I love my gift too 
Will try and put photos up tomorrow, busy today - I hope everyone has a fantastic day xxxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Glad he could see the funny side! Poor Riley, bums do seems to feature rather a lot in his life at the moment, let's hope 2014 his IBS settles down xx


Thank you..I can't find his toys this morning..I have no idea what he does in the night with them


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I opened my human pressies this morning- after opening Spooks' early - and I want to say, thank you again to my Santas! :yesnod:

I got some lovely fruity bath bombs from one of them:


And from the other, a chocolate cat and this lovely bookmark (?):


With all the rest of my cat themed goodies:


Anyone would think I liked cats or something!






MERRY CHRISTMAS!! Off to open the bunnies' pressies with them now and then I think I'll have a nap. My sister had me up at 6am :Yawn:

Have a great day, everyone, whatever you're up to!! xXx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my!!! I´m debating between 5 PF members uff...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my god, Jordan... I cannot thank you enough!! the painting is SO beautiful! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!

Such a thoughtful gift! I wish I could hug you! 
You are SO talented! It even has their little spots of different colour


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Aha! I think I might now know who Miss F's SS is. She has the same stocking as one of the posters above. It was you, wasn't it Staysee!

I'll post pictures of all the presents later (we couldn't wait and opened them last night)


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Pictures later but WOW......thank you so much too all secret santas.....I have managed too forget who got who haha but wow.....jessie got a blanket, food and treats which is perfect for her!

Jack got a toy spider, treats if I remember rightly? Haha and a cube! A freaking cube! XD

Jenson had his on 5th december already....so instead claimed the cube!

JJ got tons of treats, cat nip toy and treats haha I forget what else? Was it that rattly wand toy too? Either way thats perfect cos he loves that! We already have a pink version but the feathers have been ripped out! Haha

Oh someone got a bird sound ball with feathers toy....Jenson also claimed that!

Jimmy....well. A door hanging monkey which JJ wanted, treats....um? Haha a plague rat! Which is going down a storm with all! Oh and flashy urchin balls which im sure he'll loose in no time!

I forget what else? Haha


As thier slave I got....socks (which I am now wearing cos I get cold feet easily), chocolates, a cat hangy thing, playing cards....its like you have our household bugged, wr bought a new set of playing cards about a month ago! Haha foot cream....I think that was it?


Huge massive thanks from the cats and myself to the secret santas, the cats officially have more presents then the hoomins!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Firstly, thank you sooooooo much to Frank, Seb and Roman's SS's :thumbup: what lovely gifts   they have been thoroughly spoiled rotten   and also for my pressies too, I loved them :thumbup:   Thank you xxxx

We've already had fighting over presents, cats going off in a huff and sulking 'I don't want to look at you faces'   it's like being back home with me and my sisters on Christmas morning :lol:

I've taken over 100 pics   so will need to sort through them, I will post them up soon 

Merry Christmas everyone   xx xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a quick pic of JJ in Jacks cube with various toys around!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Oh my god, Jordan... I cannot thank you enough!! the painting is SO beautiful! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Such a thoughtful gift! I wish I could hug you!
> You are SO talented! It even has their little spots of different colour


I'm so glad you like it!! 

I hope I got Milo's markings right- or thereabouts- he's one very unique little man  Really pleased to hear how much you like it; I thought it was only right to do something more 'purrsonal' xXx


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Got the pics (not the best ones, sorry)!

The cats LOVE their presents.They are still playing with them right now.

Miss F. received a cute stocking (from Santa Claws) which had a scrunchy toy, mice and dreamies (her favourite). I love the stocking so much- I think I'm going to find 2 more for the 2 other cats and reuse them next Christmas!





Pipje received some Lily's Kitchen goodies. These have been on my list for a while- heard the food's good and the packaging is just gorgeous. Ths cats had the limited edition Christmas treats immediately and I gave them the chicken and lamb dinners this morning (gobbled them up). A success! And so appropriate for Pipje because she loves to eat.



Pechje's present came in the form of vouchers from Purrs in Our Hearts and I chose a cube, the flying frenzy, a flying frenzy refill and a Yeowww catnip pillow. Poor Pechje loves the Flying Frenzy and the cube (especially) but they were immediately claimed by her mother, Pipje. Pipje loves the cube so much that it has become her little cave. She has dragged all her favourite toys (the flying frenzy, a waggler with a furry attachment, an aluminium ball and the Yeowww catnip pillow) from another room into it. She hogs the thing and when Pechje tried to get in the cube (which after all DOES belong to her!), she was slapped on the face:rolleyes5:

The short moment Pechje got to enjoy her toys:


Miss F claims Pechje's catnip pillow immediately


This is mine now, says Pipje


"MINE!", says Pipje. " I gave birth to you, took care of you, fed you, so it's only right that I get this now", she continues



Once again, thank you so much to all our 3 Secret Santas. We have been spoilt and we all really enjoyed taking part! A very Merry Christmas to PF members and all the best for 2014!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I'm so glad you like it!!
> 
> I hope I got Milo's markings right- or thereabouts- he's one very unique little man  Really pleased to hear how much you like it; I thought it was only right to do something more 'purrsonal' xXx


Oh you definitely have!

I had to show the kitties when I opened it... yes, I am a looper lol


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Oh my god, Jordan... I cannot thank you enough!! the painting is SO beautiful! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Such a thoughtful gift! I wish I could hug you!
> You are SO talented! It even has their little spots of different colour





JordanRose said:


> I'm so glad you like it!!
> 
> I hope I got Milo's markings right- or thereabouts- he's one very unique little man  Really pleased to hear how much you like it; I thought it was only right to do something more 'purrsonal' xXx





Mirx3 said:


> Oh you definitely have!
> 
> I had to show the kitties when I opened it... yes, I am a looper lol


Yay! The time has finally come!
I sooo could not wait for you to open your present.
Jordan posted a pic of it on facebook and I was very excited for you 
NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS 

I think Jordan gets a "PF champion" tittle for the best SS Slave gift! :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> I think Jordan gets a "PF champion" tittle for the best SS Slave gift! :thumbup:


I totally agree with that, It's lovely and obviously made with love and care.... handmade gifts are the best..... Jordan you are such a sweetheart x


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Yay! The time has finally come!
> I sooo could not wait for you to open your present.
> Jordan posted a pic of it on facebook and I was very excited for you
> NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS
> ...


 It is the best gift EVER!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Yay! The time has finally come!
> I sooo could not wait for you to open your present.
> Jordan posted a pic of it on facebook and I was very excited for you
> NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS
> ...





oliviarussian said:


> I totally agree with that, It's lovely and obviously made with love and care.... handmade gifts are the best..... Jordan you are such a sweetheart x


:blush:

It was a pleasure- enjoyed painting it!  I did one for my rabbit SS too:


Geek of the century


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Oh my god, Jordan... I cannot thank you enough!! the painting is SO beautiful! I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Such a thoughtful gift! I wish I could hug you!
> You are SO talented! It even has their little spots of different colour


That is amazing :thumbup: beautiful gift, I would love it too  

Now where are you going to hang it?



oliviarussian said:


> I totally agree with that, It's lovely and obviously made with love and care.... handmade gifts are the best..... Jordan you are such a sweetheart x


I agree  and you are a very talented young lady Jordan and very thoughtful


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> That is amazing :thumbup: beautiful gift, I would love it too
> 
> Now where are you going to hang it?


I've hung it right next to my desk, So I can look at it everyday


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Yay! The time has finally come!
> I sooo could not wait for you to open your present.
> Jordan posted a pic of it on facebook and I was very excited for you
> NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS
> ...


She sure does!!!!!!
What a gorgeous painting!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Yay! The time has finally come!
> I sooo could not wait for you to open your present.
> Jordan posted a pic of it on facebook and I was very excited for you
> NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS, NOT JEALOUS
> ...


Chanting NOT JEALOUS with you Joy84 , just WOW what a stunning thoughtful beautiful personal gift . JR what a talent you have def PF champion for best SS gift * coughs n wonders quietly if you have orange paints too 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Azriel391 said:


> Chanting NOT JEALOUS with you Joy84 , just WOW what a stunning thoughtful beautiful personal gift . JR what a talent you have def PF champion for best SS gift * coughs n wonders quietly if you have orange paints too
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


I'm sure I could do you one if you asked nicely!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJ chillin in the cube


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Our not so secret Santa spoilt our lot! They spent most of the morning in a drug induced haze, something to do with a certain Plague Rat (I was so excited to finally have one of these!) and a big catnip mat that I bought for them.. that also came with a catnip fortune cookie that I knew nothing about until it fell out onto my lap. So there was plenty of drug sharing to be had!

Eowyn's particular favourite however was a feathery ball that tweets like a bird.. Good god, she loves that thing! BIG hit Santa 

We also had rattly feathery mice, a rustly foil toy, a flat catnip crinkly cat face and some rattly balls with fur tails - all sorts of win! :thumbup: not forgetting the bags that everything came in that stunk to high heaven of valerian so they counted as toys too!

Thanks also for my choccies & candles - they're currently lit and making the lounge smell lovely 

OH took about 300 photos this morning of them playing, but they were moving so fast we haven't managed to get many good ones. Will post when we do


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you very much to all our SS. You have spoilt our lot rotten!!! 

We don't have many pics as we had a bit of trouble here.

Wilbur was the first one to open his present and he had already indulged in some catnip when we opened the other's presents. He then claimed every single present as his own and was properly stroppy when anyone else came near any presents. So we had to pack them all away and are now waiting for Wilbur to calm down and go to bed


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Dylan and I are completely overwhelmed with our SS sent by sharonchilds' Joey. She has really shown us how it should be done with her generosity and thoughtfulness.

The pics will be at the bottom of the post. My new years resolution will be to learn how to post them other than as attachments.

I've included a pic of Dyl's stocking hanging from the bed as I think that the stocking alone is wonderful , even before we reached the contents.

First out was a very strongly smelling cigar shaped toy which Dylan went absolutely berserk over. He wrestled with it for ages before running off with it. For the first time since we've had him he was using his back legs so it has obviously awakened the " kick" drive. 

There were so many toys that he just didn't know what to play with next, catnip bags, wiggle worm, knitted fish, ball with feathers attached and balls which glow in the dark, all that as well as his favourite treats and a pot of Sheba fusions. He has been truly spoilt. I've thanked sharonchilds separately as I am so overwhelmed I didn't really know what to say.

In addition to this there was a whole collection of things for me as Dylan's slave,- chocs, cat shaped key ring, tissues and a cat themed fridge magnet which has taken pride of place in my fridge magnet collection.

I'm feeling somewhat embarrassed as I didn't do Lilllass' Mia justice in the parcel I sent. This is my first experience of PF SS and I didn't guage it very well. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

After all the excitement the boys have now calmed down 

Frank got a bit fed up with Roman jumping on him so he gave him a slap on the head :lol: Seb went out in a huff, Frank was sulking on the bed and Ro was running around like a loony 

Ro must have eaten too many treats as he's now got a dire rear and had to have a bath 

Here are the pics 

Roman was first to open his pressies 














































Thank you Carly and your fluffs, the ball was a big hit *thumbup* I'll give you a run down later on how Roman's day has been with it and whether I've had to wear ear plugs *Big Grin* the chocolates were yummy, my favourites  xx

Then it was Seb's turn 









































































Thank you OR, Mika and Rosso, Seb loves Bum Cat :thumbup: and I love my bag  xx

Then grumpy Frank's turn to open his pressies  Frank's SS got him a voucher, I ordered some bits from Purrs in our Hearts  thank you Gentoo, very kind and generous of you  xx























































A few random pics 





































The fight :lol:



















Again, thank you to our Secret Santa's xx xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Romeo and Connor open their prezzies

What.... do I have to come? what for?









YAY!!!! We may open our presents









We are NOT curious at all...









Why are you putting all the snacks in that ball??









Let me have some, first









Yep... the snack ball works....









Oohhhh, Dreamies.....









I love Dreamies....









We all love Dreamies









Can we have some?









Such a haul!!!









Are there any more in there or have you lot eaten them all?









What is this toy? I love it.









And this blanket.... it's a real boy blanket!!!









There is also a package 'for all' and Xena helps to unwrap it for the boys









YAY!!!!! Boinks









Tasty boinks









Yes, Catweazle, you can have a boink, too. 









Thanks, but I like this ball better...









It has treats coming out of it.









Give me some more...









Why aren't they coming out? I want some more...









THANK YOU Santa, whoever you are...
(Really haven't got a clue...)


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

The Vikings assisted by slaves have unwrapped all of their presents. We were all thoroughly spoilt . Huge thanks to all our SS and of course to Dante for organising it! I do think some of the presents have got slightly mixed up though!

Hope the kitties who haven't received theirs yet don't have to wait long!

Anyway some photos! This was Karlo's - we all loved the stocking


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kaisa was a very lucky girl with two tubes of her favourite thrive. Slave was spoilt as well with a pretty bracelet! Kgosi has his eyes on the crinkle balls though! Kaisa says she will share only if Kgosi stops trying to beat her up 

Kgosi already has laid claim to the mouse!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have taken plenty of pictures of everything recieved.....unfortunatly as the days gone on I have forgotten really who got what exactly and sure I have mixed up gifts at some point, so many apologies!

Jimmy checking on Jacks cube









Jenson and Jimmy









Jenson playing with the plague rat in the cube









Jack checking out Jimmys door hanging monkey!









JJ Playing with Jacks spider toy









FIIIIIIIGHT! [dont worry, it wasnt nasty and was only about two swipes long haha]









Jimmys little lot....with JJ laid on some









Jacks loot.....plus the cube!









Jessies gifts









JJ's huge haul! haha









More pics too follow......


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJ in the cube with the plague rat.....evil!









After a short time of playing, this is what the plague rat looked like









Jimmy playing with HIS plague rat! haha









The whole lot! haha minus the few hoomin bits









Just the treats/food









Just the toys/jessies blanket









Next lot will be playing pictures!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalle, Kyrre and Kassiopeia shared the same generous SS. We unwrapped them and then went to eat our breakfast. This is what we came back to! There is only a few left! Blaming Kalle 'scissor paws' for this as he has a string of previous convictions for this! Hope isn't any poorly tums later!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Keshet investigating


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Final presents. Hopefully will get some playing pictures later. At moment though they are all crashed out!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

PLAY TIME!!!

JJ and the re-fillable catnip toy









MINE!









nomnomnomnomnom









Jack FINALLY getting the cube too himself!









Impressed he can exit a different way!









Jimmy spying his new monkey toy









Jessie going in the cube









Jessie was exiting and going back in from any angle she could! haha









Finally....Jessies new blanket on the pillow beside mine where she sleeps most of the time [unless Jenson gets there when she's not haha]









Huge massive thank you too all the secret santas....including Jensons of course!

Been a huge hit today for all of the cats, each toy has been played with by someone at some point....food/treats are in the cat cupboard too, taking up alot of room! haha

All but Jimmy are sleeping....who is playing with the ball with feathers that makes bird noises! haha


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The Scratching Post rescue have said a big thanks for SS on their FB page....looks like lots of kitties will have got something special for the big day thanks to the generosity of this forum.
https://www.facebook.com/thescratchingpostcatrescue


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thankyou Charlie &Byron from Beausie for his lovely SS gifts. His snuggle blanket is gorg and he has had some Cosma snackies, thrive goodies , stinky pillow and thankyou from his slave so much for my snowman filled with choccies mmmmmmmm


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscar would like to say thankyou to his SS (not sure if Tiny or Simba as no clues ) for his lovely snuggle blanket and felix goody treats , thankyou xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh wow - what a wonderful load of pics of happy cats - Santa has indeed been very generous 

I've loved doing this - really enjoyed thinking ...."oh sure xx will like that" and have loved seeing everyone's pics AND I've loads of ideas for next year! I too was a PF SS virgin so it was quite hard gauging what & how much to get and I have learned some lessons ie I need to be able to send it on easily! 



Forester said:


> I'm feeling somewhat embarrassed as I didn't do Lilllass' Mia justice in the parcel I sent. This is my first experience of PF SS and I didn't guage it very well. I'm truly sorry.


Oi you! OMG do not even go there :frown2: - the amount of effort you went to for Mia to get Snake has left me absolutely gobsmacked - I have looked for _years_ and never come close to finding anything that near a match to Mousey! That someone would go to that amount of effort for someone else's cat (and not even know that person in RL) has left me feeling very humbled & Mia is a very lucky girl to have had you as her SS

She is absolutely enthralled with the mouse :001_wub: - the flashing ball is in a different place everytime I go in the room & I have already had to rescue Kong ball from a very obscure location 

OMG she did fantastically well & I'm delighted with what she received and couldn't have wished for any more :yesnod: .... thank you xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

A very big thank you to our SS's and to Carly and her brood 

Lots of pictures taken with my new camera ...... am sure I will get used to it :lol:

Hope you are all having a great Christmas 

First Manny ....... starting with his clue 

















Now Molly and her clue 











And some with Carly's presents 











Once again a very big thank you


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*decides next cat must have a clever name so I can leave a really cool clue in SS parcels*

Think I know who Manny's was!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> *decides next cat must have a clever name so I can leave a really cool clue in SS parcels*
> 
> Think I know who Manny's was!


I know what you mean about clues....im gonna have too think of something super inventive for next year, but each one done differently so as the font/paper/wrapping paper etc is different on each one!

I cant do initials, did that last year....when people find there are 5 J presents, it gives the game away! haha


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> *decides next cat must have a clever name so I can leave a really cool clue in SS parcels*
> 
> Think I know who Manny's was!


Is that a Roman? Or am I way off the mark , history was never my strong point :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Is that a Roman? Or am I way off the mark , history was never my strong point :lol:


Mmmm I think it could be


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not as stupid as I look!! :lol:


A very big thank you to Master Roman and his very lovely slave  I had to let the cats open all the presents as Molly decided to eat the label off my present before I had the chance to separate them :lol: They weren't impressed with the wine and chocolate, but I was  Love the little plaque


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Thankyou Charlie &Byron from Beausie for his lovely SS gifts. His snuggle blanket is gorg and he has had some Cosma snackies, thrive goodies , stinky pillow and thankyou from his slave so much for my snowman filled with choccies mmmmmmmm


So pleased to see his blanket already in use!!!!! Yay!!!!!! Byron and Charlie say: Enjoy Beausie!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

The cats have had 3 rounds of present-opening as they just had sooo much stuff, they needed time to play with each round of toys before opening some more!! So a HUGE THANK-YOU to my very generous Secret Santas who have helped me create Santa's Grotto for kitties under my Christmas tree!! :thumbup1:

They've got a pop-up cube, loads of catnip mousies and a big stinky Valerian one for Gracie! Also they've got about 7 new dangly toys including another Flying Frenzy and a pink feathery boa for Pixie! These gifts are perfect for each cat, you all have great imaginations knowing which gift each cat would love! :thumbup:

Oh, and Jumpy's SS had same wrapping paper as Manny's....  X


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I had to let the cats open all the presents as Molly decided to eat the label off my present before I had the chance to separate them :lol: They weren't impressed with the wine and chocolate, but I was  Love the little plaque


I have to say ...... I just love the expression on Molly's face, it's just so ..... :001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Not as stupid as I look!! :lol:
> 
> A very big thank you to Master Roman and his very lovely slave  I had to let the cats open all the presents as Molly decided to eat the label off my present before I had the chance to separate them :lol: They weren't impressed with the wine and chocolate, but I was  Love the little plaque


Roman says, you and Manny are very welcome   and pleased you liked your pressies   he chose them all by himself


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Roman says, you and Manny are very welcome   and pleased you liked your pressies   he chose them all by himself


Clever boy!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Clever boy!


Even the wine and chocolate


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly has decided that she has had enough of her presents now, she much prefers the Becks box :lol: Manny thinks she is :crazy:


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bella says thank you SS! She loves all her presents, lots of little plastic balls to ping about the floor which she loves, we currently have them all over the house , and a kong wubba which is great to try and kiiiilllllll!! the little mice also love to be pinged about the stairs 

she also loves the cosmo treats which she hasn't had before and they have gone down very well. 

I have taken pictures but they will have to be put up later as I've been at work today and cant find my camera cable 

also glad that Mika and oliviarussian like their presents, is the first year I have done SS so I was a bit unsure of what to get so glad they've gone down well 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone want to help me? I´m a bit lost with my 2 clues


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Go for it!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´m a bit lost as our generous SS lives with an old scrooge apart from the slaves and other cats and I don´t know if that reffers to an old grumpy cat, a dog....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

merlin12 said:


> I´m a bit lost as our generous SS lives with an old scrooge apart from the slaves and other cats and I don´t know if that reffers to an old grumpy cat, a dog....


Remember a postcode at all?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Staysee said:


> Remember a postcode at all?


Ot was wrapped in a plastic, only saw my add.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wasn't there tape wrapped around the parcel?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Dante said:


> Our not so secret Santa spoilt our lot! They spent most of the morning in a drug induced haze, something to do with a certain Plague Rat (I was so excited to finally have one of these!) and a big catnip mat that I bought for them.. that also came with a catnip fortune cookie that I knew nothing about until it fell out onto my lap. So there was plenty of drug sharing to be had!
> 
> Eowyn's particular favourite however was a feathery ball that tweets like a bird.. Good god, she loves that thing! BIG hit Santa
> 
> ...


I still havent figured out my secret santa, but loki also had a rattly ball and mouse, and a crinkle toy and the feathery bird noise ball (which he ADORES, its already a firm favourite i think as hes hardly left it alone!) So maybe a snap here im thinking?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Wasn't there tape wrapped around the parcel?


Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Luna got to open hers this morning, she seemed to know it was time as she was lying in the middle of the presents when we went in to open them! 










First up was the SS that I still haven't figured out, they left no clues so I'm in the dark! If they want to PM me, I'd love the chance to say thank you properly 

Blue bird with feathers and crinkle wings, this will defo be a hit.









A Kong hedgehog and very cute fabric monkey!









A Willow mouse with feathers, she grabbed this one straightaway and has already been playing with it 


















Thanks so much for all of these! We are keeping a few back so she has new toys on rotation for the next month or so, this way they won't get lost or destroyed too quickly! 

Second SS, which I guessed from the wrapping is from nightkitten  Thank you very much nightkitten, so generous!

Gift for me (aka the slave), lovely surprise 









Little catnip mouse, Dreamies and some great Willow scratching mouses. 









She also got a cube and flying frenzy, she LOVES the cube and has spent all day sleeping or playing in it!









I thought a video might be the best way to show her enjoying her new toys! - Luna playing in cube - YouTube

She has been seriously spoiled!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sophiebee said:


> I still havent figured out my secret santa, but loki also had a rattly ball and mouse, and a crinkle toy and the feathery bird noise ball (which he ADORES, its already a firm favourite i think as hes hardly left it alone!) So maybe a snap here im thinking?


Guess again


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Dante said:


> Guess again


Ohhh, im back to almost clueless, there are a few here who 'could be lokis twin!' (my clue) ah well thanks again santa, loki was extremely spoilt!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> Luna got to open hers this morning, she seemed to know it was time as she was lying in the middle of the presents when we went in to open them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh can't help it  the hedgehog was the clue :sosp:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I still don't have a clue about Connor and Romeo's SS either....

Does this ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Just back from Christmas Day with the in laws and relaxing with a cup of tea and more presents!










Wow mum is this all for me? (Excuse the kickeroo! It wasn't part of the gifts but scruff takes it everywhere with him. Luckily the catnip has long since worn off it)









Thrive mum, my favourite!









Love this toy! And this one!









And you got pressies to mum! We are both spoilt!

Thank you Santa! Xxxxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My motley crew have such a huge stash of presents....they have very very generous and thoughtful SS's. I too have been incredibly lucky with the presents that I have received so thank you to all of the kitties secret santa's. Some of you I have guessed, and some I am still working on.

Between hubby and me we took over 200 photo's. I then whittled it down to 29 which is still way too many, so I've picked a few of my favourites out.

Bubba received two wands, a feather ball that makes bird sounds, and some foil balls. His pressies are an absolute storm with everyone. I got some yummy treats that are not UK in origin. I have yet to work out Bubba's SS.
















This was when he had been playing with the bird ball 









MeMe was also spoilt rotten. Among her stash was a stinky little mouse, which they all love, a dangly mouse for the cat tree, Kickeroo and a ton of treats. I too was equally spoiled and I believe the culprit here to be the lovely Geoffrey and gorgeous Ruxpin - thank you so much! Please let me know if I'm right. Unfortunately, the photo's of MeMe are not much more than a blur and she decided that it was necessary to hold her stash close to her!

























Bugs presents were perfect for her! A little bed that she took to straight away and then wouldn't move out of. A door hanger, and a little catnip monkey which is quite poignant as her dad was called Monkey  And chocolate for ME  Thank you very much Dagny, Henry and Ellie :001_wub:








Evidently Tango thought she was in his way 









Tango's presents were in a lovely stocking and we gave them to him all at once. It was quite funny watching him try to play with everything at the same time! Thank you so much SarahCP and the lovely Seb for the thought and generosity that you put into his and my presents :001_wub: I love the cat wine (hic!) and the little cat keepsake.

















Harlequin was also spoil! She went into a drug hazed state after sucking on her catnip pillow for a while. She loved this, and most of the cats have taken it in turns to try and lick the goodness out of it!








Dreamies!!!!








This ball was a huge hit too 








Unfortunately, I couldn't see any clue in Harlequin's parcel, so if I missed it, please could you let Dante know. If you wish to remain anonymous - thank you so much for spoiling my little princess and thank you for the chocolates 

Our surprise SS was little Miss Evie, affectionately known as "Squeaks". She came to us too late to be entered into SS, so it was a lovely surprise to get a little parcel for her 
The first pressie was addressed to "the Dreamies Thief"....too true! "Ahhhhhhh dreeeeeammmiiiiiiieeeees"








And then the mat, "Big Daddy"......wow, did this have some kind of crazy effect on all who sat on it. This not just any kind of mat, this is a magic mat!!
"I want it"
















At this point the little cookie flew out and Bubba quickly made dibs on it!








Evie was so high on the effects of "magic mat" that she fell off the ottoman 
High as a kite!








Bubba then discovered the mat and sat on it for a good 4 hours solid last night! Evie did the same with the box that her pressies came in. Every time we go upstairs she is sitting in it
SS you have made little Evie a very very happy (and high!) kitty  Thank you! And thank you for my chocolate and nail decals...I will be using these today!

Thank you everyone. You really have made the cats Christmas - and Boxing Day. They are still running around like lunatics


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I please say a belated thank you to Crinkle and Lia's SS!!! We opened the presents on Christmas Eve as I was worried they would be freaked out with all the opening on Christmas Day. The reason for my belated thanks is I then went and burnt my fingers yesterday on the steam from the turkey cooking and spent the whole day with my hand in ice water!!!!

Anyway here are the pictures. They were loved by all but Crinkle REALLY loves the catnip sardine!!!!!

Lia first.. is this for me???



Crinkle... something in here smells gooooooood!!!





Yummy that is mine alll mine!!!



Lia had a good sniff and play with the wrapping paper as Crinkle was still in the box rolling around with his sardine!





Bugs came for a sniff



Here are all of the presents that they got they were thoroughly spoilt!!



And I got spoilt too so THANK YOU again Azriel (sp?) and cat. I am sorry I didn't know which cat it was that sent them such a lovely present!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking at all the pics, I just have to say a big congrats to everyone, you all went out of your way to be very good SS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmmm ive been trying to narrow mine down and im now wondering if mine is a certain black boy who lives with a rather naughty tortie.... Also its very nice to see the boys loki sent to (clue there!!) enjoying their prezzies, as it was our first ss we were worried we hadnt sent enough  but at least im prepared for next year now!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

A huuuuuge thank you to or SSs... I'll load pics later but needles to say the boys were spoiled rotten (as was slave)!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> Hmmm ive been trying to narrow mine down and im now wondering if mine is a certain black boy who lives with a rather naughty tortie....


Bingo!

So happy Loki is enjoying everything 

Sorry if it wasn't a great clue  but do count yourself lucky - as I forgot to put the card in with Mia's SS pressie so, totally unintentionally, there's no clue at all in that one! :eek6:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sophiebee said:


> Hmmm ive been trying to narrow mine down and im now wondering if mine is a certain black boy who lives with a rather naughty tortie.... Also its very nice to see the boys loki sent to *(clue there!!)* enjoying their prezzies, as it was our first ss we were worried we hadnt sent enough  but at least im prepared for next year now!


Loki, are you Romeo and Connor's Santa????
If so, they want to say a massive THANK YOU!!!

Edit...

Seems like it wasn't.
But then, who was????
The boys still want to say thank you.....
Will the real Santa please stand up....
Romeo has been trying to roll himself and the green ball he was playing with into his blanket. Such a shame I did not manage to get a pic or video of it, it was hilarious.

Xena and Connor are now throwing ALL balls they can find down the stairs. The more noise they make, the better. Does anyone have some ear plugs for me???


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wanted to post briefly to the secret santa for Byron and Charlie (if you've been checking this thread): we did receive the parcel, but it was so busy right before we went away on holiday that we just didn't have a chance to open their presents with them before we left. As soon as we are all home together again we will take a copious amount of photos to make up for it. Thank you in advance though, as it was quite a nice big box!!! Thank you SS!!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

This is really the best toy ever (I have Da Bird and the Zooplus version but the Flying Frenzy beats them both, I think!)

Pechje loves it (and I had the post the picture because I think she looks really cute here!)


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

What a beautiful giri. We really don't see enough pictures of your cats pipje!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok my first experience of boinks thanks to SS ..........



So far I have found one down the toilet, in the shower, in the Christmas tree, in the bed and at the moment Manny is currently sleeping with one :lol:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've finally had chance to put some photos on of Sienna and her kittens having their presents. after all the upset of yesterday i really didn't feel like doing anything tbh, but here they are now and i can honestly say they all love the presents. i do know who sent them as i had a clue in the card, so thankyou so very much MoocH, all the gifts were fantastic - but the pipe cleaner spider was a huge hit with all of them:thumbup:

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_38871_zpsfc6d1fbe.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_38931_zps7b5ba823.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_39061_zps8b8e07fa.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/sienna/IMG_39151_zps48069695.jpg.html]


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

now it's Flashes turn to show off his photos he absolutely loves all his presents but i haven't got a clue who sent them. if anyone wants to drop me a hint i'd appreciate it 
thankyou so much whoever you are

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_38631_zps5a2b9211.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_38721_zps9a034376.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_38681_zpsa434b19c.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_38581_zps6f7a127d.jpg.html]

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/flash/IMG_38741_zpsc93d8ea2.jpg.html]


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Ok my first experience of boinks thanks to SS ..........
> 
> So far I have found one down the toilet, in the shower, in the Christmas tree, in the bed and at the moment Manny is currently sleeping with one :lol:


Have you put them on your finger yet?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Flash's little ears are so, so cute! Aaaagh!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Have you put them on your finger yet?


:lol: I actually sat there and thought hmmm 'I wonder if it's true they get stuck' ........ so thought better of it :lol:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Many many heartfelt thanks to our very generous SS's. I've only managed to figure out one of you: sarahecp's Frankie! I think one of Staycee's cats might be another, but I'm really awful at figuring these things out. Plus, it was sheer chaos yesterday morning. The dogs all wanted to "help" (as in steal anything mouse related or crinkly), and OH was opening things at the same time, so I really did lose track of all they received. And it was absolutely impossible to get the individual cats to actually come and sit in front of their own gifts--Henry and Ellie preferred to eat until it was all over, then Henry found a pile of catnip on the floor from where one of the dogs had shredded an entire bag that we were going to sprinkle around for the cats when we left. Let's just say that Henry was too intoxicated after that to be good for much. Gwennie stopped in, but it was too chaotic for her, so she went to sit in the kitchen while gift opening commenced. Molly, Blake and Jezebel seemed the most interested, with Chaucer and Milton making guest appearances. But by the time we were packing up to head out for Christmas with OH's family, they all seemed pretty pleased with the way things were. And when we got home there was sheer chaos in the room where we left their toys. We also left them the wrapping paper as they seemed to consider it part of the gifts. Jezebel in particular was rolling in it. The gifts for the slaves were most appreciated as well, and I think I might just put my cat calendar up at work in my office. 

Pictures to follow


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

As promised!
Geoffrey got some lovely toys... He got 6 different toys in an egg box - a little mouse, a crinkly ball, a sisal ball with feathers, a sisal mouse, and two balls. He also got a knitted toy and some food. He says thank you to his SS, Katina, for his lovely presents!
Ruxpin also got some lovely presents... He got some pompoms, a silver fine pillow, a giant pompom for da bird and a bag with some mice and a ball in! He also got some food and Dreamies (I nearly lost a finger)! He says thank you to his SS but doesn't know why you are! Please own up so we can say thanks you! 
I also got some lovely presents - some chocolates, hand cream and a cat pen! Thank you SS's!!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's Geoffrey with his toys...


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

And a picture of Geoffrey with some of the presents their slaves got them!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> As promised!
> Geoffrey got some lovely toys... He got 6 different toys in an egg box - a little mouse, a crinkly ball, a sisal ball with feathers, a sisal mouse, and two balls. He also got a knitted toy and some food. He says thank you to his SS, Katina, for his lovely presents!
> Ruxpin also got some lovely presents... He got some pompoms, a silver fine pillow, a giant pompom for da bird and a bag with some mice and a ball in! He also got some food and Dreamies (I nearly lost a finger)! He says thank you to his SS but doesn't know why you are! Please own up so we can say thanks you!
> I also got some lovely presents - some chocolates, hand cream and a cat pen! Thank you SS's!!!


Aww bless, Ruxpin looks so proud of his little pile of presents


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> And a picture of Geoffrey with some of the presents their slaves got them!


Those Pom Pom spiders need to be in our home ASAP

Where did you get them please?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Loki, are you Romeo and Connor's Santa????
> If so, they want to say a massive THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Edit...
> ...


It was me.. Sorry not been on to confirm had mad day!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Those Pom Pom spiders need to be in our home ASAP
> 
> Where did you get them please?


Toys
They are brill!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Bingo!
> 
> So happy Loki is enjoying everything
> 
> Sorry if it wasn't a great clue  but do count yourself lucky - as I forgot to put the card in with Mia's SS pressie so, totally unintentionally, there's no clue at all in that one! :eek6:


Lol it was a good clue... Im just not very good at guessing!!  he loves them all thanks! He thinks the bird ball is just the best thing ever!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> He thinks the bird ball is just the best thing ever!


Quite relieved  I got one for mine at the same time & Archie is scared of it & Mia just looks at it and I worried he wouldn't play with it


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> Toys
> They are brill!


Brilliant!!! Thank you!!

I thought I would have had to drive all around AL8 looking for them


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> Toys
> They are brill!


Did you order those recently?
I wanted to order some goodies for SS and Phoebe, sent an email on 3rd November and never heard back


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Did you order those recently?
> I wanted to order some goodies for SS and Phoebe, sent an email on 3rd November and never heard back


I think I've just spent most of my Xmas money :lol:

It's a very complex way of selling something online, much prefer 'click add to basket! these toys look soo good, I'm willing to wait


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Many many heartfelt thanks to our very generous SS's. I've only managed to figure out one of you: sarahecp's Frankie! I think one of Staycee's cats might be another, but I'm really awful at figuring these things out. Plus, it was sheer chaos yesterday morning. The dogs all wanted to "help" (as in steal anything mouse related or crinkly), and OH was opening things at the same time, so I really did lose track of all they received. And it was absolutely impossible to get the individual cats to actually come and sit in front of their own gifts--Henry and Ellie preferred to eat until it was all over, then Henry found a pile of catnip on the floor from where one of the dogs had shredded an entire bag that we were going to sprinkle around for the cats when we left. Let's just say that Henry was too intoxicated after that to be good for much. Gwennie stopped in, but it was too chaotic for her, so she went to sit in the kitchen while gift opening commenced. Molly, Blake and Jezebel seemed the most interested, with Chaucer and Milton making guest appearances. But by the time we were packing up to head out for Christmas with OH's family, they all seemed pretty pleased with the way things were. And when we got home there was sheer chaos in the room where we left their toys. We also left them the wrapping paper as they seemed to consider it part of the gifts. Jezebel in particular was rolling in it. The gifts for the slaves were most appreciated as well, and I think I might just put my cat calendar up at work in my office.
> 
> Pictures to follow


You're very welcome  

I hope you liked the clue


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I think I've just spent most of my Xmas money :lol:
> 
> It's a very complex way of selling something online, much prefer 'click add to basket! these toys look soo good, I'm willing to wait


It does seem over complicated, doesn't it?
I've emailed a list of what I wanted and asked how much would it cost including postage <as it's not specified> and the 5% paypal fee.
No reply! Not waiting any more :thumbdown:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Brilliant!!! Thank you!!
> 
> I thought I would have had to drive all around AL8 looking for them


I think we might have just guessed who our SS was! Thank you so much!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Did you order those recently?
> I wanted to order some goodies for SS and Phoebe, sent an email on 3rd November and never heard back


I ordered them in October. Maybe your email didn't get through?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm trying to resist this for Mia









Spider Catnip Cat Toy on Sale | Free UK Delivery | PetPlanet.co.uk

Where Archie is a prolific mouser ... Mia is a prolific spiderer!

They don't survive long here!

Trouble is, really not needing anything else - loads of stuff I'd buy for the rescue (on sale) but pretty skint after Christmas (and spending a small fortune at PAH earlier today) so need to reign in the spending a bit


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> I think we might have just guessed who our SS was! Thank you so much!


You are very welcome xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jordan or anyone, know where you can get the peacock wand toy? Milo has completely destroyed the one Spooky got him  

He steals the whole toy out of your hand and carries it about the house. So you've to chase him down to get it back.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you post a pic?

Mia has one from Zoo+ which is great - or there are Flying Frenzy ones that are just the feathers & don't attach to a pole


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

It looks like this except the blue feathers are yellow on ours.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Jordan or anyone, know where you can get the peacock wand toy? Milo has completely destroyed the one Spooky got him
> 
> He steals the whole toy out of your hand and carries it about the house. So you've to chase him down to get it back.


I think Jordan bought it at the Supreme.
If it's the one I'm thinking about ...

EDIT:
Just saw the pic, yep, that's the one.
Phoebe had the zooplus one Lilylass is talking about, but that's peacock feathers on elastic- and it seems they don't have it at the moment sadly ...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I think Jordan bought it at the Supreme.
> If it's the one I'm thinking about ...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


It's like his favourite toy now.

If you put it on top of the door frame he will just sit and stare at it until you give it to him.

But this one only has two feathers left in it.....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Phoebe had the zooplus one Lilylass is talking about, but that's peacock feathers on elastic- and it seems they don't have it at the moment sadly ...


It is Mia's _favourite_ toy ever  (next to Mousey of course but he's more her safety blanket I think!)

It's been out of stock for ages & got an email saying it was back in (so managed to get 2 using my rewards points ) BUT then got another email saying it's not coming in again  so don't know what's going on 

Ohh - showing in stock now http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/cat_dangler/feathers/137344 - beeping typical as just done an order *sigh* - really should buy them by the 3 pack!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Not the cheapest toy but found it for you

Funky Felines - Peacock Feather Cat Toy


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

can you just buy the tips? or do you have to buy the wand as well?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> It's like his favourite toy now.
> 
> If you put it on top of the door frame he will just sit and stare at it until you give it to him.
> 
> But this one only has two feathers left in it.....


I don't know if it would have the same effect on him <not sure how crucial the peacock feather is to Milo, you see > but these are a massive hit with most kitties:

Trixie Feather Waggler Cat Toy: Great Deals on Cat Toys at zooplus

I can't say they last awfully long, but they're so cheap it's worth it


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> It is Mia's _favourite_ toy ever  (next to Mousey of course but he's more her safety blanket I think!)
> 
> It's been out of stock for ages & got an email saying it was back in (so managed to get 2 using my rewards points ) BUT then got another email saying it's not coming in again  so don't know what's going on
> 
> Ohh - showing in stock now Great deals on cat toys at zooplus: Cat Dangler Pole Bird - beeping typical as just done an order *sigh* - really should buy them by the 3 pack!


Ah, no, that's not the one I meant.
This one is zooplus own "da bird" it doesn't have peacock feathers I think...
I had a different one, shorter stick, a bit of elastic and two peacock feathers on.
Can't see it now...



Kittenfostermummy said:


> Not the cheapest toy but found it for you
> 
> Funky Felines - Peacock Feather Cat Toy


Well done for finding them, but :yikes: aren't they expensive?
Especially if they were to last two days with Milo ... :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Not the cheapest toy but found it for you
> 
> Funky Felines - Peacock Feather Cat Toy





Joy84 said:


> I don't know if it would have the same effect on him <not sure how crucial the peacock feather is to Milo, you see > but these are a massive hit with most kitties:
> 
> Trixie Feather Waggler Cat Toy: Great Deals on Cat Toys at zooplus
> 
> I can't say they last awfully long, but they're so cheap it's worth it


Thank you both!

I'll try the cheaper ones first. cause if they work just as well, then I will be able to buy them far more often than the other ones.  so he may like them :laugh:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Many many heartfelt thanks to our very generous SS's. I've only managed to figure out one of you: sarahecp's Frankie! I think one of Staycee's cats might be another, but I'm really awful at figuring these things out. Plus, it was sheer chaos yesterday morning. The dogs all wanted to "help" (as in steal anything mouse related or crinkly), and OH was opening things at the same time, so I really did lose track of all they received. And it was absolutely impossible to get the individual cats to actually come and sit in front of their own gifts--Henry and Ellie preferred to eat until it was all over, then Henry found a pile of catnip on the floor from where one of the dogs had shredded an entire bag that we were going to sprinkle around for the cats when we left. Let's just say that Henry was too intoxicated after that to be good for much. Gwennie stopped in, but it was too chaotic for her, so she went to sit in the kitchen while gift opening commenced. Molly, Blake and Jezebel seemed the most interested, with Chaucer and Milton making guest appearances. But by the time we were packing up to head out for Christmas with OH's family, they all seemed pretty pleased with the way things were. And when we got home there was sheer chaos in the room where we left their toys. We also left them the wrapping paper as they seemed to consider it part of the gifts. Jezebel in particular was rolling in it. The gifts for the slaves were most appreciated as well, and I think I might just put my cat calendar up at work in my office.
> 
> Pictures to follow


Yes, I was one of your secret santas!

Do hope your cats enjoy the goodies and look forward too pictures!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sophiebee said:


> It was me.. Sorry not been on to confirm had mad day!


Ah.... so I was right after all.....

Give Loki a big hug from us all for spoiling the youngsters rotten!!!!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

A very Big THANK YOU to Joey, Jt and Tia's SS, they were very spoilt and had lots of goodies...

.















Jt with her stash


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Jordan or anyone, know where you can get the peacock wand toy? Milo has completely destroyed the one Spooky got him
> 
> He steals the whole toy out of your hand and carries it about the house. So you've to chase him down to get it back.


Yes, like Joy says, it was a Supreme purchase! 

The Trixie one she links to is very well received here- if he's anything like Spooks then any feather will do. I bet he'd like a Flying Frenzy, if he doesn't have one already. You can get loads of attachments for it too 

Interactive & Herbless


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She says Yummy lots of treats , the lovely mice are being battered about by all of them 
Thank you Geoffery and Ruxpin and slave  Jt had lovely gifts and the catnip mouse was the talk of the evening...My mum thought i had really bad smelly feet  :lol:
And a thank you for my slaves pressie, a cool Simons cat diary and chocs :thumbsup:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> View attachment 130146
> 
> 
> View attachment 130147
> ...


Heehee! Glad JT is having fun!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joey says a big THANK YOU to Staysee 















A bit of a mix with the toys, he loves the chatty ball, bashes it round the room like a mad cat :lol:
Thank you also for my pressies


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Tia's SS please step foward :confused1:

She says Thank you very much for my gifts, could you please tell naughty Joey that it is my play tent and cat nip log! 















Although i was quite interested in the paper 

The chocs for my slave were very much appreciated..She loves chocolate


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just so he wasnt left out, one of Bing









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Smokey, Florence and Fuzzy say a huge thank you to their secret Santas!

So far I have only worked out who Florence's Santa is - many thanks Sashski! I found lots of clues on the envelope! Dreamies and the fantastic dangly mice are very popular here :thumbsup:

I have an idea about Fuzzy's but not sure... Could it be LouiseH's Tango? Or Flev's Timothy? More dreamies, yum, and fab toys - the one that makes the bird call is fantastic, they have all had a go wrestling it and batting it around. I have had to put it in a cupboard overnight 

As for Smokey's - no clues at all, but it all came in a lovely felt stocking, with yet more Dreamies (can never have too many), mice, pipecleaners and some of the most potent catnip toys ever (The green one is covered in Fuzzy's drool...)! Oh and Green and Black's choccies for me - my favourite even though I am surrounded by French and Swiss chocolate!

I have loads of photos, will put some up tomorrow!

Thanks again Santas


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

So I was saying to someone earlier that the cats were given a plague rat only for them to say... "what a festive toy" LOL I hadn't really thought about it before :lol:

Shadows favourite toy. Thought Milo only likes to get it and rub his face on it... then he smells for the rest of the day.

My Monster going bonkers over this toy 
He kept sticking it inside my boots and pushing them all over the floor lol

[YOUTUBE_BROWSER]xQJblBxejww[/YOUTUBE_BROWSER]


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Katina said:


> Could it be LouiseH's Tango?


Nope, not us.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Catgeoffrey, were Geoffrey, Ruxpin and yourself MeMe's SS?

I'm going to have a guess that Merlin was Bubba's SS??


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Catgeoffrey, were Geoffrey, Ruxpin and yourself MeMe's SS?
> 
> I'm going to have a guess that Merlin was Bubba's SS??


Maybe...!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Mooch says a big thank you to Kassiopeia & Cazzer for the lovely presents.



The cat dancer is a huge hit  and the thrive almost finished :thumbsup:



The cat dancer is in the photo somewhere. It has a mind of it's own.

There was some chocolate for me ... but that didn't survive the train journey home from work! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Maybe...!


Thank you so much. Her presents are being enjoyed by all


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Thank you so much. Her presents are being enjoyed by all


Glad she's having fun!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Katina said:


> I have an idea about Fuzzy's but not sure... Could it be LouiseH's Tango? Or Flev's Timothy?


Yes, it was Timothy. I had similar problems with the bird call toy and had to confiscate Timothy's temporarily after he woke me up several times one night batting it up and down the stairs! He is now only allowed it in the daytime 

Glad the parcel _finally_ arrived, and you enjoyed it.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Bagpuss' lovely ss sent him a pipe cleaner toy, a stuffed pillow with catnip? in it and some lickelix! and some chocolate (one of my favourites!) and fancy liz earle foot scrub for me!

thank you SO much 









opening his favourite gift!









first time he has ever liked a toy like this! we have catnip mice and stuff which he does not like but he liked this!














































thanks!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Been a busy couple of days here with family but Mai Tai and Pasha would like to say a big thank you to their Secret Santas :thumbsup:
Firstly Mai Tai who knows who her presents were from - so a big thank you Ozzy and your mummy and daddy (hope your daddy is feeling much better soon too )








































There was a lovely snuggly blanket. two tins of food, a catnip kicker, a dangler toy and a pack of assorted balls all in a gorgeous red furry stocking - and a lovely box of chocolates for me too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Bear thanks says thanks for his gifts!










Here he is smooning over his catnip toy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And then Pasha who apologies for the fact that her mum is too dim to work out who the presents were from  But whoever it was could not have chosen anything better :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Pasha absolute favourite toy a skinneeeze mouse  a skinneezze pheasant dangler toy, a packet of delicious Nature's Menu treats and a tin of Applaws :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


>


Awwwww that is the most amazing pic - he looks so happy and all snuggled up with it


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Catgeoffrey, were Geoffrey, Ruxpin and yourself MeMe's SS?
> 
> I'm going to have a guess that Merlin was Bubba's SS??


What can I say....:wink5:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello slaves, i hope that you and your employers have had a lovely Christmas.

Luna, Ziggy and I have had an amazing Christmas, thanks to our secret Santas - we were all truely spoiled! The Gremlins got to open their presents first and went BONKERS for the toys.

Thank you so much to whoever you are, especially for the Thorntons, the lovely little Meezer note book and kitty purse I received. 

Luna's presents were lovely little handmade croched / knitted toys (a bauble and a cracker) filled with cat nip. They have been thrown high and into the Christmas tree on a few occasions! There were also some Whiskers treats which have been put away into the treat cupboard.

Ziggy received some thrive treats, a couple of Molly's mice ((which must have the most potent cat nip possible in them)) and a dangler toy.

Here are the photos...

Ziggy playing with an unopened present!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I love that purse!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:
The first pic!

Is it a mouse, is it a squirrel?
No! It's Ziggy


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> OMG :lol: :lol: :lol:
> The first pic!
> 
> Is it a mouse, is it a squirrel?
> No! It's Ziggy


Lol :lol: he does look like a squirrel :lol:. He likes to jump around on the furniture like one too.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> So I was saying to someone earlier that the cats were given a plague rat only for them to say... "what a festive toy" LOL I hadn't really thought about it before :lol:
> 
> Shadows favourite toy. Thought Milo only likes to get it and rub his face on it... then he smells for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


I love this!! Is it just me that gets a big grin on my face when I see the cats enjoying the gifts I bought them? Really makes me smile


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I love this!! Is it just me that gets a big grin on my face when I see the cats enjoying the gifts I bought them? Really makes me smile


Me too 

If you listen closely you can hear his little squeaky meows


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Me too
> 
> If you listen closely you can hear his little squeaky meows


Is that what those noises are? Bless!! :001_wub:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

He meows between 51-55 seconds


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I finally found the perfect spot for the self heating bed Phoebe and Joy got Shadow 

In a box under the Christmas tree!

I was looking for him and couldn't find him, then realized I had put the box and stuff under the tree for them, which is when I found this....

He wasn't exactly happy about the flash disturbing his sleep....


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wow shadow has gotten so big mirx , i love that vid of him playing ,


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hasn't he? I can't believe how big he is now!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> I finally found the perfect spot for the self heating bed Phoebe and Joy got Shadow
> 
> In a box under the Christmas tree!
> 
> ...


Yay! 

Well done Mirx :thumbup:
Glad he likes it!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i still have no idea who Flash's secret santa was any ideas anyone


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I have finally uploaded the photos from our Christmas present opening.

Here is the full haul with Karm all excited:


Wilbur indulging in the catnip on the catit senses scratch pad


Wilbur checking out the presents


Wilbur with a catnip bag:


Chimlin checking out all the presents


Juniper getting involved


Chimlin with a catnip toy


Wilbur stealing another catnip pillow


Wilbur all spaced out in the box


Unfortunately then Wilbur got a bit grumpy and Karm hid in the box


Giddit was too shy to come and have a look 

We got a catit senses scratch pad, a blanket, kong kickeroo in pink, whiskas dangling fish, dreamies, a few catnip pillows and toys, catnip mice, toys like a sheep, teddy, fish, a whole assortment of toys like balls, sisal toys, a squeaky dangling toy, a pink panther dangling toy and loads more!
I got a cat lover mug, chocolate, a picture and 2 cat calendars which will make a nice contrast to OH's calendars of Cheryl Cole and a biker calendar 

So you see, we haven't been spoilt at all 

Thank you very, very much to Lymorelynn, Cheryl89 and CharleyRogan. I haven't figured out the other 2 SS.

One clue is (for Chimlin):
One of u is sweet, the other can be scary! Our mummy loves us lots + lots along with many others

The other one I haven't figured out sent us a lovely card with Giddit on but left now clue?

Do you want to reveal yourselves so we can say thank you?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you look on the back of the card


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, stupid me! I didn't look on the back! And now I recognise Molly 

Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmmmm the one of us is really sweet (chewitts) and the other can be scary (bugs) our mummy loves us lots + lots along with lots of others kittenfostermummy


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you very much too!!!

Now I know all of my SS and have to say you are all brilliant! Mwah!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Finally had some time to process the pics I took, so here are the edited highlights of our present opening session:

Both packages read for opening - the only clue on either package is the postcode on Lori's package:









Charlie's parcel is opened:









Charlie herself is more interested in snuggling on Mum's lap, so the presents go to her!









Oooh, crocheted three armed toy!









Mine!









The whole haul, including a nice treat for slave Jes!  Sorry for so few action shots, Charlie was in drowsy mode... 









Lori, on the other hand, was raring to go!









And already trying to get a head start:









Oooh, what's this, mummy?









Yay, it's mine!









Oh, wow - ball AND fluffy tail combined!









Right, see you later, I'm off to play! (we didn't see much of this toy for the rest of the day, just heard it thumping around the back of various pieces of furniture :lol: )









Or maybe not - here's Dreamies! 









All mine, I tell you, mine! Ummm, anyone around here with opposable thumbs?









Thank you very much to both our Santas - whoever you are!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Crocheted toys?
I suspect one person ... :ciappa:

And know one from Basildon


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


>


I did have my suspicions, Mirx - thank you very much!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> I did have my suspicions, Mirx - thank you very much!


I hope she enjoys them 

I am sorry that it wasn't much though.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


>


Ah ha!  thank you, too!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

On the subject of Secret Santas and who they may be... Ziggy's clue was from a cat with blue eyes and spots ... There is one pretty kitty that springs to mind - any ideas?


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> On the subject of Secret Santas and who they may be... Ziggy's clue was from a cat with blue eyes and spots ... There is one pretty kitty that springs to mind - any ideas?


Must be Luna!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

So I wrote down all the usernames and cat names on this thread and none fitted perfectly into 

_ai_a

so I took all the names with 2A's and an I 
deciding it must have been an muddled anagram...

this left me with 

Katina 
and 
Maitai

but these have 6 letters.... not 5

so now I am thinking I either missed one, or they have not posted here yet... 

 x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Can I please say a belated thank you to Crinkle and Lia's SS!!! We opened the presents on Christmas Eve as I was worried they would be freaked out with all the opening on Christmas Day. The reason for my belated thanks is I then went and burnt my fingers yesterday on the steam from the turkey cooking and spent the whole day with my hand in ice water!!!!
> 
> Anyway here are the pictures. They were loved by all but Crinkle REALLY loves the catnip sardine!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi KFM , Oscar says he iz thrilled that you, Lia and Crinkle liked their SS pressies and he iz sorry he haz taken so long to reply to youxx his mummy hopes your hand is much better now and thankyou for lovely photos:thumbup: xx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Ah ha!  thank you, too!


Hope you and Luna enjoy


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> So I wrote down all the usernames and cat names on this thread and none fitted perfectly into
> 
> _ai_a
> 
> ...


Not me! xx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

catgeoffrey said:


> Must be Luna!


Must be


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Must be


Thank you   

I had to cut the tails off the Molly's mice as they made them all soggy and raggy. I posted a vid of Ziggy going mad (the blurry pic) with one.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Thank you
> 
> I had to cut the tails off the Molly's mice as they made them all soggy and raggy. I posted a vid of Ziggy going mad (the blurry pic) with one.


We had to do the same, Luna even chewed one off! She loves them so thought Ziggy might like them, I'm glad he does


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

oooh, i dont know either of my santas - one had no clue at all - but other cats got similar things so think its a multi cat owner  didnt keep envelopes so no post mark 
of course its for Gali..which is why Newton is nicking part 








Newtons is from a stripey siren - is it ER's simba or tiny? they are stripey & naughty 









his gifts ( the hat referred to above had been snagged ) and gali pinched his feather wand - or swapped it for the scrunchie he stole 








any sleuths help is welcome


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

broccoli said:


> oooh, i dont know either of my santas - one had no clue at all - but other cats got similar things so think its a multi cat owner  didnt keep envelopes so no post mark
> of course its for Gali..which is why Newton is nicking part
> View attachment 130423


That stocking looks familiar 
Phoebe got one, one of Carly's cats, SharonChilds' cats and Dagny's cats :lol:

So I think yours makes the fifth and final one 

Now just to work out which "J" cat sent which :lol:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> That stocking looks familiar
> Phoebe got one, one of Carly's cats, SharonChilds' cats and Dagny's cats :lol:
> 
> So I think yours makes the fifth and final one
> ...


:nono:  rrr:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

there wasnt a J anywhere - no card or clue, so maybe a staysee J, but she forgot the clue????


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

broccoli said:


> there wasnt a J anywhere - no card or clue, so maybe a staysee J, but she forgot the clue????


It is Staysee, we worked her out by her location 
There was no clues <well, one unintentional in my card actually >, so neither of us knows which of Staysee's cats were our SS as all her cats have names starting with "J", you see


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Barking up the wrong tree....


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> Barking up the wrong tree....


WHAT?!
Really?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mmhmm.. There's another stocking Santa out there!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im thinking Tia's SS is the same as Lymorelynn's Mai Tai?!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Dante said:


> Mmhmm.. There's another stocking Santa out there!


oh, the Power!!... the best bit of SS organiser :


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

broccoli said:


> oh, the Power!!... the best bit of SS organiser :


Muhahaha...


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

broccoli said:


> oooh, i dont know either of my santas - one had no clue at all - but other cats got similar things so think its a multi cat owner  didnt keep envelopes so no post mark
> of course its for Gali..which is why Newton is nicking part
> View attachment 130423
> 
> ...





Dante said:


> Mmhmm.. There's another stocking Santa out there!


I have a similar stocking, with no clues either! And I have no idea who it's from! The postmark was London SW19 but it hasn't helped me so far. The contents wasn't wrapped...


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Katina said:


> I have a similar stocking, with no clues either! And I have no idea who it's from! The postmark was London SW19 but it hasn't helped me so far. The contents wasn't wrapped...


Ah, the mysterious London SW SS ...
Might be the same that Treaclesmum received from :aureola:
I never really worked this mystery out :cryin:
I thought Londongal but was wrong!
Had another idea but if there's more parcels from this person them I'm wrong again


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you Joy84! Hang on... You are in London! But it is a big place, and I think you are in another part...

I knew it wasn't Londongal as she was my SS last year 

TM, did you ever work out who sent yours?


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Katina said:


> Thank you Joy84! Hang on... You are in London! But it is a big place, and I think you are in another part...
> 
> I knew it wasn't Londongal as she was my SS last year
> 
> TM, did you ever work out who sent yours?


still no idea - but i think we have the same ss - you, me & tm makes 3 cats
...hmm...... doesnt help


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> So I wrote down all the usernames and cat names on this thread and none fitted perfectly into
> 
> _ai_a
> 
> ...


I think I may have worked yours out 



broccoli said:


> still no idea - but i think we have the same ss - you, me & tm makes 3 cats
> ...hmm...... doesnt help


Ah... Interesting. Will check out the three-cat households tomorrow!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

broccoli said:


> still no idea - but i think we have the same ss - you, me & tm makes 3 cats
> ...hmm...... doesnt help


Don't think there's anyone with 3 cats in London on the SS list ...
And yes Katina, I'm in North London


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Katina said:


> I think I may have worked yours out


Me too 
It's a cat's name and not an anagram


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Frankie? 

Charlie?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Broccoli, I know who your other SS is... Someone made me a santa hat quite a few months ago, and they have a very squiggly stripey siren...

Now, who might it be!


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Frankie?
> 
> Charlie?


Nope 

Want a clue?


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Don't think there's anyone with 3 cats in London on the SS list ...
> And yes Katina, I'm in North London


Oh no! I may have to resort to making a big list and checking off all that have revealed their Santas...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I still have no clue about 2 of mine and nobody has come forward 
Also, I can't figure out which of Staycee's J-cats was one of mine.

I'm very slow on the uptake, I guess 

Anyway, my cats are so happy and they really love their pipe cleaners and anything reeking of catnip especially. My personal fav, but not theirs, is the little loofa/corncob thing with green raffia bits sticking out the sides and little googly eyes. It is soooo cute. Also, very thrilled to have found that I can order more stinky sardines online :thumbup:. Next year, we're hoping for a plague rat or two


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> Also, very thrilled to have found that I can order more stinky sardines online :thumbup:. Next year, we're hoping for a plague rat or two


The stinky sardines and any Yeowww toys are a huge hit with Frank :thumbup: only thing is he licks them to death and they end up all soggy and soaking wet


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> The stinky sardines and any Yeowww toys are a huge hit with Frank :thumbup: only thing is he licks them to death and they end up all soggy and soaking wet


That's funny :lol:. Molly managed to lose hers already, so I'm hoping it's just under the tree skirt or somewhere the dogs couldn't get to it. My corgis go mad for catnip and catnip things--they're just as into it as the cats--so nothing is safe.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Indiandpuppy said:


> So I wrote down all the usernames and cat names on this thread and none fitted perfectly into
> 
> _ai_a
> 
> ...


It wasn't MaiTai - I think my 'clues' were very obvious 
Pasha is still puzzled by hers though - wrapped in gold coloured tissue, from someone in the Huntingdon area by the postcode, not much of a clue on the card but two little kitty faces on the envelope and the comments 'sometimes good' and 'often naughty' (or something like that - can't remember the exact words and didn't keep the envelope )


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> My personal fav, but not theirs, is the little loofa/corncob thing with green raffia bits sticking out the sides and little googly eyes. It is soooo cute. Also, very thrilled to have found that I can order more stinky sardines online :thumbup:.


Ahhhh I think I know what you mean with the corn-cob thing - my 2 have them

mmmm might have to get them some of these stinky sardines ...



sarahecp said:


> The stinky sardines and any Yeowww toys are a huge hit with Frank :thumbup: only thing is he licks them to death and they end up all soggy and soaking wet


Urgh!

Sounds a bit like when my 2 (and Mia especially) gets hold of a catnip log - she's never been allowed catnip before as it does make her a bit loopy (which then set off fights and meant Archie couldn't have it either) BUT now they're separated it's fine so they can both have it


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I still need some help identifying a Basildon based SS - the postcode was the only clue I got!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ok need help again....

That spring toy Shadow is playing with in the video... where do you get them? he has just broken it.

These boys are too rough with their toys :laugh:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Ok need help again....
> 
> That spring toy Shadow is playing with in the video... where do you get them? he has just broken it.
> 
> These boys are too rough with their toys :laugh:


Sorry to not be much of help again ...
Another Supreme buy, I got one for Phoebe- just realised I've not seen it in a long time


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> It wasn't MaiTai - I think my 'clues' were very obvious
> Pasha is still puzzled by hers though - wrapped in gold coloured tissue, from someone in the Huntingdon area by the postcode, not much of a clue on the card but two little kitty faces on the envelope and the comments 'sometimes good' and 'often naughty' (or something like that - can't remember the exact words and didn't keep the envelope )





Jesthar said:


> I still need some help identifying a Basildon based SS - the postcode was the only clue I got!


My "SS people location list" has one person from Cambridgeshire and another from Basildon on


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Humphrey got absolutely loads of brilliant presents - he's been opening one or two a day and not got through them all yet - will return shortly with all the piccies. Thank you secret santas (think I have sussed you both out  )


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I finally got round to opening mine tonight. Sorry it's taken me so long!

We got loads of lovely stuff. Unfortunately, I can't remember who got what as all the pressies were put into the same bag.

We did a private gift exchange, and my goodness did the cats get a lot from that! My house was covered in toys, from danglers to catnip fishies, and balls of all shapes and sizes! And Millie got her very favouritest thing n the world... A worm! Have got a pick of that which I'll put up when I can work out which one it is.

From our SS, we got some ping pong balls which Tia is going mad with, some balls with teathers sticking out (they've already disappeared... All of them...), a toy that feels a bit like a carrot with feathers coming out the top, but it can't be as it also feels like it's got eyes sewn on it (oh, it's so much fun to be blind sometimes!!!), a boink which they love, two little roley things with feathers coming out each end which Millie carried off somewhere, and a plague rat which almost caused world war three when Gabby and Millie decided they both wanted it at the same time. i had to break another out of my plague rat stash to stop murder being committed...

They got some Licky-licks treats and a couple of bags of Dreamies which were from Staysee I think. I want to give thanks for these in particular and confess that they were opened early. Before Christmas, one of my cats was extremely sick, and, during a very touch and go period, Dreamies were one of the things which rekindled their interest in life and food. They kept this little one going for days, so thank you very much, Santa!

They also got some tuna loin, very poshly presented and vacuum packed. Stupidly, I opened it thinking "Well, none of mine really like fish, but it'll be interesting to try them anyway". Before I could even finish that thought, I had a bitten finger, three shrieking cats... And no tuna loin. It was at this point that i had to physically separate them otherwise world war 15 would have been in full swing... Turns out they do like fish after all!

Manny also sent his sister some presents which everyone else promptly stole, thank you Jenny! They each got a catnip kicker, and man did they kick them! I had to put them all out in the end as they all wanted one each, NOW! Millie obviously liked them, because there's only one left. The rest have been carried off to her very secret toy stash. They got a lovely new blanket, a soft plush scratchy thing, and a brand new cat den, which Mr T only leaves to eat and wee. He loves it!

I was spoiled. I got what I'm assuming is a bookmark... Lots and lots of lovely chocolate, and some lovely traditional Dutch edibles.

Santa was good to us all this year, whether secret or through private exchanges. Thank you all very, very much!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Well, I finally got round to opening mine tonight. Sorry it's taken me so long!
> 
> We got loads of lovely stuff. Unfortunately, I can't remember who got what as all the pressies were put into the same bag.
> 
> ...


Glad Tango liked his Tuna loin


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That was sent by you? Oh, thank you ever so much! Where did you get it? It would be a lovely food for when they're feeling under the weather.

And, knowing what I know about our shinanigans... I'm howling with laughter to think you were my SS... Sod's law!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> That was sent by you? Oh, thank you ever so much! Where did you get it? It would be a lovely food for when they're feeling under the weather.
> 
> And, knowing what I know about our shinanigans... I'm howling with laughter to think you were my SS... Sod's law!


I know - how funny! I got it from Pets at Home


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Man, I'm actually even more embarrassed now!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Man, I'm actually even more embarrassed now!


Don't be - now you have to buy me at cup of tea at the 2014 Supreme!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think that's the least i have to do!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

To my secret santas!


Each of you got a little keepsake type thing with a cat and quote on the front. When I bought them I didnt see them advertised as bookmarks, so feel free too use them in whichever way you wish....book mark, hanging on the wall....whatever!


Also, who wants too know which cat got whose gifts?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> To my secret santas!
> 
> Each of you got a little keepsake type thing with a cat and quote on the front. When I bought them I didnt see them advertised as bookmarks, so feel free too use them in whichever way you wish....book mark, hanging on the wall....whatever!
> 
> Also, who wants too know which cat got whose gifts?


Me, Me!!!!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Me, Me!!!!!


Jessie sent too Molly and Milton.

She hopes everything was enjoyed!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Me tooooooooo!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Me tooooooooo!


Jenson sent too Pheobe, he said he was very happy he got too send to a beautifull young lady!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> My "SS people location list" has one person from Cambridgeshire and another from Basildon on


Hmmm, and where might one find this mythical list?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Hmmm, and where might one find this mythical list?


On my computer rrr:

Wanna clue?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> On my computer rrr:
> 
> Wanna clue?


Please! Only Basildonite I've managed to spot is Cheryl89, and I've had it confirmed it's not her... :mad2:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Please! Only Basildonite I've managed to spot is Cheryl89, and I've had it confirmed it's not her... :mad2:


     

Damn 

EDIT:
Checked again, got one person with just Essex as location, so could be ...


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Jessie sent too Molly and Milton.
> 
> She hopes everything was enjoyed!


Please let her know we all loved everything--especially the missing sardine . Molly and Milton send many thanks!


----------

